

Ask YC: What do you do about spam? - groovyone

Hi all. We're a small team (5 people) but are inundated by spam.  We've all got iPhones or Blackberrys and so have been looking for online solutions which will filter the spam out before the email hits our server.  We tried one company, but they're wanting to charge us over $2000/year for this as a service and I was wondering what you do about spam?  Are there any low cost (but good) services that you would recommend similar to the above?<p>Thanks!
======
aaroneous
This won't filter email before it hits your server, but if what you're really
asking is filtering email before it hits your inbox, then we use spamassassin
and it works great.

We have a few public email addresses on our site that aren't obfuscated in any
way, and I'd say spamassassin misses maybe 1 or 2 spam messages every couple
of days without any false positives. Granted, it will take some work to get it
properly configured for your particular setup.

------
bigtoga
Find a host that allows you to use Postini. I found a host last week that lets
you buy Postini for $1/mailbox. Postini was bought by google and my
understanding is that it is the logic behind why gmail has so much less spam
than others.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=postini+email+hosting>

------
brion
Yep use gmail,the cool thing is gmail will allow you to send emails from your
gmail account that look like its coming from your work account.

------
gaika
google apps for domains will do the trick, you can set up wild card email
address and forward everything to your own server.

~~~
groovyone
Wow, this sounds awesome. I'll go check it out. Hopefully I can then re-
distribute this cleaned email. Thanks for the tip though. I'll report my
findings and a "How To" here if I get it to work

